# Paramedic books



## james (Mar 22, 2008)

What is the best Paramedic book out there


----------



## Katie (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not sure there's a "best."  Different persepctives are always good to have.  In our program we use a tonne of different textbooks.  There are 13 this semester alone if I remember correctly, but in terms of overall textbook that gives the whole subject overview we're using Mosby's Paramedic Textbook.  

I personally like it a lot.  There's an excellent online component, as well as CDs that come with the book, a workbook and a simulator that also has it's own workbook with it.  So in terms of resources it's quite well done imo.  The book, workbook and simulator/book all come packaged together.

Aside from that each focus subject has it's own book/books that go with it as well.  So for example pharmacology, pathophysiology, etc.  Hope that helps


----------



## skyemt (Mar 22, 2008)

our class will be using "caroline's" paramedic book.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry, most of them suck! Unfortunately students are unable to choose for themselves, but the only one decent is Bledsoe's series (not the 2080 page one book either). 

Unfortunately, most Paramedic text are written at a 10'th grade level, Caroline's maybe even at a elementary level. 

I worked with Dr.Quick of the Mosby series and his insight of EMS in my personal opinion was lacking, especially in Paramedic education at the time. The late Nancy Caroline's text is almost exactly alike the NHTSA curriculum, since she authored it and then re-published with a few changes. I have taught with both and found them both lacking in the fundamentals unless one has already completed a detailed A & P course. Even the treatment modalities are brief and limited. 

I suggest that you purchase associated texts to go along with those texts.  _Emergency Medicine: A Comprehensive Study Guide_ written by the American College of Emergency Physicians (ACEP). Yes, it is detailed but one will see the "whole package" and make one understand emergency medicine. This is the study guide for ER residents. I am on my third copy, and use it weekly. One can find it < $100 on Amazon . There are several others such as _Clinical Clues_ by Paul Werfel. I have not read it yet, but knowing Paul and his remarkable way of teaching field medicine, I am assured it would be good. 

Good luck and keep those nose in the book! 

R/r 911


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 22, 2008)

We have been using the Caroline book.  It is easy to read, but I haven't been that impressed with the content of it.  It just seems really lacking.  I think I have gotten more information out of lecture and doing my own looking up of different topics than I have gotten out of the book.  It just seems to keep things at such a basic level.  And, I hate the way the darn thing numbers pages!


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm jumping on board with Rid with this one, for sure.  The question should rather be:  What are the names of some good BOOKS (not BOOK) out there??

If you are only using one text, you will not be able to make an educated dicision, as you do not have any information to reference it against.  The trick is to obtain a few text for each of the section you study.  i.e. if you study Anat & Phys, use such a text, as the paramedic text books doesn't provide you with nearly enough information needed.  Use all these text to compliment your paramedic text.  Do not forget to use Journal Articles as well, as they will keep you thinking and the info published should be more current that the text.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 23, 2008)

The courses I've been involved with have used not one but several. For my PCP I had

 Mosby's Paramedic Text  (2nd ed)
 Human Anatomy and Physiology, Marieb (I liked this one)
 Understanding  Pathophysiology, Huether & McCance (2nd ed)
 Mosby's Nursing and Allied Health Medical Dictionary
 Exploring Medical Language, Mosby's
 Differential Diagnosis of Arrhythmias, Davis (Not sure where this came from)

For my ACP I have

 Mosby's Paramedic Text  (Revised 3rd ed)
 Anatomy and Physiology, Thibodeau & Patton
 Understanding Pathophysiology, Huether & McCance (3rd ed)
 Lippincott's Pharmacology,  (3rd ed)
 12 lead ECG in Acute Coronary Syndromes, Phalen & Aehlert(Revised 2nd ed)
 ECG's Made Easy, Aehlert (3rd ed)
 Pediatric Advanced Life Support, Course Guide and Providers Manual (2006)
 Advanced Cardiovascular Life Support, Providers Manual (2006)
 Neonatal Resuscitation Textbook, NRP, (5th ed)
 Exploring Medical Language, Mosby's (6th ed)

  Many come with CD's and supporting web sites. If I could only get a couple I would start with an A & P and the dictionary. Then a pathophysiology and a paramedic text. Follow those up with speciality books. No one book has it all, you will need several as you will reference them time and time again. These are all good books, but can be a little hard on the head and wallet.

  As an aside you will need every brain cell you can bring to the task. Try not to kill off too many. I wish I hadn't.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 23, 2008)

We used the Brady Paramedic Care...


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 24, 2008)

That was a champion post by Outback, i hope you follow the advice!!


----------



## fma08 (Mar 24, 2008)

we use a 5 volume set with workbooks for each volume http://www.amazon.com/Paramedic-Care-Principles-Practice-Volumes/dp/0131697757/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1206395575&sr=8-2

its pretty good. plus we have a ton of other books, an A&P book with work book, basic arrythmias, 3 books on 12-lead, PHTLS book, ACLS books, PALS books, a medical terminology book... thats what we get with school, plus there's the other ones we were recommended to get, a med math book, an emergency pharmacology book... and a couple others i cant remember now.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 24, 2008)

There are a few "essential" books that I truly recommend. While in Paramedic school, I highly recommend and endorse: 

Dubin's Rapid Interpretation of EKG's, one of the truly Must have! if you want to know and understand EKG's at all. 
http://www.emergencyekg.com/

12 Lead ECG by Bob Page. One does not have to be a Paramedic to understand 12 leads. This book, after you have read Dubin's will make reading them easy. Written by a field medic for field medics. 

Bledsoe's Critical Care Paramedic. Although, it is not the "best" for CCEMT/P it is full of additional information, in which I believe all Paramedics not only needs to know, but must know before treating patients as a Paramedic. 

Patient assessment per Mosby or Brady, anything past the usual Paramedic assessment chapters in all EMS texts. 

Sure, they are costly initially but will pay off. These books also never really go out of style and can be used for years as a reference & yes you will review them from time to time. 

What education really teaches you is how to use books (much more than memorizing the information) but much more how to obtain and gather information. The availability to obtain and know where to gather the information is the key. 

R/r 911


----------



## eggshen (Mar 27, 2008)

Historically my beef with text books (any prehospital scope of practice) has been the lack of "why?". Plenty of good stuff if you are content with what is given to you. If your goal is to be able to manage your call and your patient at the minimun standard stick with what they give you in school. After all, most of what you learn will come in the years that follow. If you want to broaden your didactic base avoid like the plague anything with "paramedic" printed anywhere on it. I understand that one needs to pass tests and such but the best part comes later. A Merck manual, a solid medical dictionary "Taber's" comes to mind, and access to medical journals (not nearly as simple as it should be) will sort someone out far quicker than any EMS textbook ever will. If you want to understand your patients and their complants do this....relax. After you run a call, go home, back to the station or whatever and READ!!! Read up on anything you can think of related to your last patient, or anything that is suggested to you and you will be miles ahead of those that are satisfied with "Mosby" or whatever. "Paramedic" text books prepare one to enter into a field that has far too low standards to begin with. 

Sorry, I think I may have wandered off topic, sore subject for me.

Egg


----------

